# The Outback Is Gone



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well Oregon_Camper just left our house with the 28RSS in tow. I know the camper is off to spend years with a great family, and best of all we'll see them in a couple of weeks at the NW Rally. Still sad to see the camper go, it will be greatly missed.

I had to make the needed changes to the website too...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll always be an Outbacker with us 
So don't be a stranger
Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our deepest sympathies to you and your family in this trying time.
I'm sure the Outback will be in good hands, and we will be glad to keep an eye on it for you!

That being said....HOO WAH!!!















GREAT BIG NEW TOY HAULER!!!









Happy Trails, and see you at Fort Stevens,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You probably felt the same way about your Outback as I did about my F-250. Really a sad day when I handed the keys to a complete stranger. Sure hope he is treating her well....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Well Oregon_Camper just left our house with the 28RSS in tow. I know the camper is off to spend years with a great family, and best of all we'll see them in a couple of weeks at the NW Rally. Still sad to see the camper go, it will be greatly missed.


Steve...your old Outback is indeed in good hands.

The kids couldn't stop saying "I get the "big" bunk...when can we go camping...can I bring a friend...isn't this going to be fun".

It worked out nice that you and I are about 4hrs apart. Gave me some good time behind the wheel to get comfortable with the 30' trailer vs. my old 12' Coleman. The Subrban did a great job pulling the Outback (did drop to 8mpg)

Thanks again for all the time and effort you put into making us comfortable with all Outback. There are a lot of things to remember and you did a great job of helping us along the way.

I was a bit nervous about pulling a 30' trailer, but with a good hitch and common sense on the roads, everything we great.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Once an Outbacker always an Outbacker









O_Camper

Congrats on your new TT. It is a great model and you got one with all the mods already done.









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Dearly beloved....we are gathered together...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

All I can say is Y???









Walter


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim I'm glad things went well for you on the way home. I was hoping it would go smooth. After you left we headed over to Russ Dean and started going through the Raptor, spent the next 3 hours going through our own walk through and having a few things corrected.

Then we came home and loaded up and went camping! All went well, found a couple things still needing attention, an started doing a few mods!

Raptor Photos


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy
The Raptor looks great.








Glad first trip out went fine.
I also like the toys








Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice Y....

The battery and propane don't have locks on the doors in case of emergency on the road, the fire dept. can disconnect the batteries or shut off the propane. If they are locked, they can not be accessed fast in a emergency.

Good luck with this nice beast, you're gonna have lots of fun.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice looking 5'er Y. Just out of curiosity, what is the GVRW of the Raptor, and what is the pin wgt? Does something hold the dinette chairs for transport, or do you just lay them somewhere that will not cause damage? I can't let my wife see these, she'll want to trade the 26RS for a 5'er, and that would cost me lots and lots, since I'd have to get a new TV.......hmmm.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh No!!!!!
Looks like Tim is getting a little feverish
CALL THE DOCTOR!!!!!








Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin - thanks, I think I'll add the locks for use in storage and make sure they are unlocked while driving. Thanks for the advice!

Tim - The GVRW is 15,500 and pin weight of 2400. Going to take it to the scales to verify everything soon. The chairs are held down by a strap, on the floor are 4 small D rings the straps hook into. With 5 of us this weekend the dinette was nice. LOL whatever you do DON'T go to an RV show with her!

Don - Thanks the toys were a blast this weekend, my oldest really loves his quad and its fun to see him take on the challenges with it!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a very nice rig, and your boys will remember all the fun you guys have for the rest of their lives. Someday when you're an old geezer they'll be taking you and the wife out in THEIR rigs







Enjoy!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Y,

Very nice rig. You should have tons of fun and memories. Enjoy!!!!

Tim,

Knock it off and keep Clare off the site please.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Does that thing have it's own zipcode???


----------

